# Could this be anything else than a heat problem?

## Anior

I've recently taken up the task of installing gentoo again. Been stuck in XP for a while becouse of unsupported hardware.

When I compile heavier programs my machine will spit out a random segfault at me. Since the errors seemed to be random I assumed that it where a overheating problem. I had some trouble with heat the last time I installed gentoo but that where resolved by buying a new cpu fan. However I do have a new mobo and I've switched to passive cooling of my graphics card. I've also bought some more ram.

To lower heat I opened up my case and placed it in an open window. I also changed the FSB from 133mhz to 100mhz and set all memory timings to the most conservative possible.

I try to install again but the segfaults still appear. I check the temps by touching the heatsinks of the graphics card, the cpu and the northbridge, all cool. I'm going to run a memtest when I get home but I'm running out of ideas here. Anybody else?

System specs:

AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (cooled by a NorthQ Silent Ice, claims that it can handle up to 3000+)

Matsonic MS8147CR (Apollo KT400)

3*512mb ddr pc2700 ram

ATI Radeon 9700 pro (cooled with a ZALMAN ZM80A-HP)

2 * Diamond Max 9 120Gb (Promise raid 0, I don't have the chipset in my head but it's supported)

SoundBlaster Audigy2 Platinum eX

----------

## Anime_Fan

Could you state the brand of the RAM you have?

Your system seems (really) similar to mine before my third mem-stick died last December... Do run the memtest.

*Laughs*... You can actually touch the northbridge? No extra fan there?

----------

## Anior

Some cheap noname memory ;)

I have removed the low quality modules now. Gonna test installing with only my old ram that I know works.

If it doesn't work it can run memtest all night...

----------

## Anior

Removed the new ram and everything compiled smoothly with no underclocking and aggressive memory timings.

So now I haveto decide if I will go back to the store and persuade them to let me switch to some Kingstone memory instead or if I'll keep the mem and put it in another machine.

----------

## puggy

Moving to Hardware & Laptops. Puggy

----------

